# ASUS Xonar D2X



## mahashakti89 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

Is there a possibility to get an ASUS Xonar D2X working on FreeBSD 9.2? The card seems to be detected at boot:

```
pcm0 port 0xd000-0xd0ff irq 17 at device 4.0 on pci3
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: AC97 codec0 found
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: MPU401 found
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: i2c timeoutcan't re-use a leaf (buffersize)!
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: channel0 (Multichannel)
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: play buf 1048576 alignment 0
Sep  1 18:53:26 ishwara kernel: pcm0: xonar_chan_setformat 16bits 2chans
```
but I have no sound!

I read some discussion threads on other forums but no way. A little extract of my /boot/loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES"		# Digital sound subsystem
snd_hda_load="YES"		# Intel High Definition Audio (Controller)
snd_ich_load="YES"		# Intel ICH
```

Any help or tip will be welcome*.*

Regards

mahashakti89


----------



## freesbies (Oct 9, 2013)

You can try OSS. If there are any errors with OSS, post here again.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 10, 2013)

freesbies said:
			
		

> You can try OSS.
> If there are any errors with OSS, post here again.



Please, can you elaborate? How do you try it with OSS, I mean I installed ALSA-related-packages and pulseaudio. Do I have to deinstall them?

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2013)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> How do you try it with OSS, I mean I installed alsa-related-packages and pulseaudio.


Those have nothing to do with OSS. @freesbies meant audio/oss.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 11, 2013)

Those soundcards sometimes use Cmedia or Cirrus logic DSP's, supported by OSS, but sometimes, to work with additional chips and features, manufacturers use  a custom  DSP microcode, and microcode manipulation structures are not present in any neither-Windows-nor-Mac OS or sound system, so try it, but there are fewer chances to make it work correctly.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the answers.

I am back home tomorrow. I will give it a try and send back information.

Regards

mahashakti89


----------



## freesbies (Oct 11, 2013)

Follow this simple guide to install audio/oss @mahashakti89:
Installation Notes for OSS on FreeBSD

Note that you must remove sound support in GENERIC kernel configuration file, then, recompile the FreeBSD kernel to install OSS properly.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am now back at home and trying the solution you proposed, compiling the new kernel. I commented out all lines regarding sound support. One more question: do I have also to comment out the lines regarding sound support in my loader.conf?

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## freesbies (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, you don't have to call the FreeBSD Audio's driver in /boot/loader.conf because you will use OSS.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 12, 2013)

freesbies said:
			
		

> Yes, you don't have to call the FreeBSD Audio's driver in /boot/loader.conf because you will use OSS.



The new kernel is installed. loader.conf is commented out. But no sound after reboot. In KDE mixer I have now "Simultaneous output" and /dev/dsp0 to /dev/dsp4 are greyed out.

Regards


----------



## freesbies (Oct 12, 2013)

Try this mixer instead: `# cd /usr/ports/audio/rexima && make install clean`


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 12, 2013)

freesbies said:
			
		

> Try this mixer instead:
> `# cd /usr/ports/audio/rexima && make install clean`



Rexima was already installed. I had a look at it, sound level is at 75% but no sound. I also have PulseAudio installed, should I deinstall it?

Regards


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 12, 2013)

You should try the ASUS Xonar STX driver for FreeBSD. According to xonar.c you should able to add a/the D2X device.

```
} xonar_hw[] = {  
	/* we actually support only this one, it shouldn't be too hard to add others */
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_STX, "Asus Xonar Essence STX (AV100)" 	},
#if 0
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_ST,  "Asus Xonar Essence ST (AV100)" 	},
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D1,  "Asus Xonar D1 (AV100)" 		},
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_DX,  "Asus Xonar DX (AV100)" 		},
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D2,  "Asus Xonar D2 (AV200)" 		},
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_D2X, "Asus Xonar D2X (AV200)" 		},
	{ ASUS_VENDOR_ID, SUBID_XONAR_DS,  "Asus Xonar DS (AV66)" 		},
#endif
};
```

Contact: plhk@sdf.org


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,

I already stumbled over this one, compiled and installed it, put a line in loader.conf but as I explained I am getting no sound.

Regards


----------



## freesbies (Oct 12, 2013)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> Rexima was already installed. I had a look at it, sound level is at 75% but no sound.
> I have also pulseaudio installed, should I desinstall it ?
> 
> Regards



You'll have to put `oss_enable="YES"` in rc.conf, then reboot your machine (I didn't said this before, sorry :r).
After that, cross your finger and hope that the sound card driver module from OSS works. 

Yes, try to deinstall pulseaudio, please. If you're unable to get sound either, give me your output of these commands:
`$ fstat | grep dsp`
`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

Check the existence of the hardware in FreeBSD. Sound cards fall under the "multimedia" "class":
`pciconf -lv`

And tell me, are you using HDMI?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi.

I put 
	
	



```
oss_enable="YES"
```
 in  /etc/rc.conf but at boot I am getting this:



```
[CMD]dmesg  | more[/CMD]
osscore: Open Sound System conflicts with FreeBSD driver
osscore: Please remove sound(4) from kernel or unload it
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (osscore, 0xffffffff828274e0, 0) error 16
```

`fstat | grep dsp`:  I have no output.


```
[CMD] cat /dev/sndstat[/CMD]
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <USB audio> (rec) default
```



```
[CMD]pciconf -lv[/CMD]
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:
    class=0x030000 card=0x167219da chip=0x0de110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'nVidia Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 [GeForce GT 430]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:1:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0x167219da chip=0x0bea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'nVidia Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x811210b5 rev=0xaa hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'PLX Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none3@pci0:3:4:0:       class=0x040100 card=0x82b71043 chip=0x878813f6 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'
    device     = 'CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
```

In the last command I put only what seems to me relevant regarding sound.

Regards


----------



## freesbies (Oct 13, 2013)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I put `oss_enable="YES"` in  /etc/rc.conf but at boot  I am getting this :
> 
> 1.`dmesg  | more : osscore: Open Sound System conflicts with FreeBSD driver
> ...



This says everything:

```
osscore: Please remove sound(4) from kernel or unload it
```
.
It seems that you didn't remove all FreeBSD audio drivers from the kernel, you still have: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
```
.

Paste your /boot/loader.conf here, @mahashakti89.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

Here is my /boot/loader.conf

```
nvidia_load="YES"

##############################################################
###  Splash screen configuration  ############################
##############################################################

splash_bmp_load="NO"           # Set this to YES for bmp splash screen!
splash_pcx_load="NO"		# Set this to YES for pcx splash screen!
splash_txt_load="NO"		# Set this to YES for TheDraw splash screen!
vesa_load="NO"			# Set this to YES to load the vesa module
bitmap_load="NO"		# Set this to YES if you want splash screen!
#bitmap_name="splash.bmp"	# Set this to the name of the file
#bitmap_type="/boot/splash.bmp"  # and place it on the module_path

##############################################################
###  Filesystem and related modules  #########################
##############################################################

# Filesystems

cd9660_load="YES"		# ISO 9660 filesystem
coda_load="NO"			# CODA filesystem
fdescfs_load="NO"		# Filedescriptors filesystem
linprocfs_load="YES"		# Linux compatibility process filesystem
linsysfs_load="YES"		# Linux compatibility system filesystem
msdosfs_load="YES"		# FAT-12/16/32
nfsclient_load="NO"		# NFS client
nfsserver_load="NO"		# NFS server
ntfs_load="YES"			# NTFS
ntfs_iconv_load="YES"		# NTFS iconv character support
nullfs_load="NO"		# Null filesystem
portalfs_load="NO"		# Portal filesystem
procfs_load="YES"		# Process filesystem
reiserfs_load="YES"		# ReiserFS
unionfs_load="NO"		# Union filesystem
xfs_load="YES"   		# XFS
zfs_load="NO"   		# ZFS

##############################################################
###  Sound modules  ##########################################
##############################################################

sound_load="NO"		# Digital sound subsystem
snd_ad1816_load="NO"		# ad1816
snd_als4000_load="NO"		# als4000
snd_atiixp_load="NO"		# atiixp
snd_cmi_load="NO"		# cmi
snd_cs4281_load="NO"		# cs4281
snd_csa_load="NO"		# csa
snd_ds1_load="NO"		# ds1
snd_emu10k1_load="NO" 		# Creative Sound Blaster Live
snd_emu10kx_load="NO" 		# Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
snd_envy24_load="NO"		# VIA Envy24
snd_envy24ht_load="NO"		# VIA Envy24HT
snd_es137x_load="NO"		# es137x
snd_ess_load="NO"		# ess
snd_fm801_load="NO"		# fm801
snd_hda_load="NO"		# Intel High Definition Audio (Controller)
snd_ich_load="NO"		# Intel ICH
snd_maestro_load="NO"		# Maestro
snd_maestro3_load="NO"		# Maestro3
snd_mss_load="NO"		# Mss
snd_neomagic_load="NO"		# Neomagic
snd_sb16_load="NO"		# Sound Blaster 16
snd_sb8_load="NO"		# Sound Blaster Pro
snd_sbc_load="NO"		# Sbc
snd_solo_load="NO"		# Solo
snd_spicds_load="NO"		# SPI codecs
snd_t4dwave_load="NO"		# t4dwave
snd_via8233_load="NO"		# via8233
snd_via82c686_load="NO"		# via82c686
snd_vibes_load="NO"		# vibes
snd_xonar_load="NO"            # xonar
snd_driver_load="NO"		# All sound drivers
```

All is set to "NO", so I don't see from where the sound module is loading. Perhaps in /etc/rc.conf I put 
	
	



```
mixer_enable="YES"
```
 in the file, I tried to comment it out but it didn't work.

One question about sound: what is the status of OSS in FreeBSD? In Linux distributions and kernel it's pretty obsolete and superseded by ALSA.

Regards


----------



## freesbies (Oct 13, 2013)

You must _compile_ the kernel _without_ audio support @mahashakti89, then you can forget about writing by hand all of these lines that are useless in this specific case:


```
sound_load="NO"		# Digital sound subsystem
snd_ad1816_load="NO"		# ad1816
snd_als4000_load="NO"		# als4000
snd_atiixp_load="NO"		# atiixp
snd_cmi_load="NO"		# cmi
snd_cs4281_load="NO"		# cs4281
snd_csa_load="NO"		# csa
snd_ds1_load="NO"		# ds1
snd_emu10k1_load="NO" 		# Creative Sound Blaster Live
snd_emu10kx_load="NO" 		# Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
snd_envy24_load="NO"		# VIA Envy24
snd_envy24ht_load="NO"		# VIA Envy24HT
snd_es137x_load="NO"		# es137x
snd_ess_load="NO"		# ess
snd_fm801_load="NO"		# fm801
snd_hda_load="NO"		# Intel High Definition Audio (Controller)
snd_ich_load="NO"		# Intel ICH
snd_maestro_load="NO"		# Maestro
snd_maestro3_load="NO"		# Maestro3
snd_mss_load="NO"		# Mss
snd_neomagic_load="NO"		# Neomagic
snd_sb16_load="NO"		# Sound Blaster 16
snd_sb8_load="NO"		# Sound Blaster Pro
snd_sbc_load="NO"		# Sbc
snd_solo_load="NO"		# Solo
snd_spicds_load="NO"		# SPI codecs
snd_t4dwave_load="NO"		# t4dwave
snd_via8233_load="NO"		# via8233
snd_via82c686_load="NO"		# via82c686
snd_vibes_load="NO"		# vibes
snd_xonar_load="NO"            # xonar
snd_driver_load="NO"		# All sound drivers
```

Did you read Building and Installing a Custom Kernel from FreeBSD manuals?

And yes, remove 
	
	



```
mixer_enable="YES"
```
 from /etc/rc.conf since it depends on FreeBSD audio drivers.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have to go out for work, I will build a new kernel tomorow and then log in again.

Thanks.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks to all who tried to help me. At this very moment I have not so much spare time to follow the advices which were given to me. I will try your solutions on next Sunday or Monday.

Regards.


----------

